# Cancun or area - Mar 14-22 Any Size



## Premier (Mar 3, 2015)

Any resort, any size.


----------



## grobinson19 (Mar 7, 2015)

I have some availability out in cancun for your dates if you are still in need ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 7, 2015)

grobinson19 said:


> I have some availability out in cancun for your dates if you are still in need ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Are you aware that the maximum rental rate in this forum is $100 per night?  Is that what you are offering?


----------



## grobinson19 (Mar 7, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Are you aware that the maximum rental rate in this forum is $100 per night?  Is that what you are offering?




I am aware 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank you for confirming - many new posters are not aware of the forum rules, so just wanted to be sure we are all on the same page.


----------

